# Tumeric and gastric ulcers



## hopscotch bandit (4 April 2017)

Help settle an argument between me and some friends.We were talking about the turmeric users group on facebook and the conversation went onto whether tumeric cause gastric ulcers to become worse fed at a maintenance rate?  Im sure I've read that turmeric can actually minimize the risk of getting ulcers and when ulcers are there can actually help to heal the ulcer.Is this correct?


----------



## ihatework (4 April 2017)

hopscotch bandit said:



			Help settle an argument between me and some friends.We were talking about the turmeric users group on facebook and the conversation went onto whether tumeric cause gastric ulcers to become worse fed at a maintenance rate?  Im sure I've read that turmeric can actually minimize the risk of getting ulcers and when ulcers are there can actually help to heal the ulcer.Is this correct?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it. 
Turmeric is a part of curry powder, I'd imagine it's more likely to irritate tummy issues rather than cure. In reality it probably is pretty neutral.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 April 2017)

I am with Ihatework feeding curry powder is unlikely to be good for the stomach likewise garlic and cider vinegar and lots of salt .
Can you imagine being fed vinegar with tummy ulcers ?


----------



## Leo Walker (4 April 2017)

Turmeric made my stomach much worse. Obviously I'm not a horse, but it definitely inflamed my stomach more.


----------



## fairyclare (5 April 2017)

I think its actually the black pepper that causes the irritation, my old mare of fed turmeric, I stopped using it because it her worse to girth up.
I read an article about turmeric/pepper combinations and that the pepper isn't required for horses because of their digestion process - I now feed it without the pepper and with linseed and have the same results - less the girthyness


----------



## hopscotch bandit (5 April 2017)

Thanks everyone.The stuff I read related to humans not horses hence the confusion.Apparentlyl in humans it does minimize chance of getting stomach ulcers as just googled it.


----------



## nikkimariet (5 April 2017)

I wouldn't feed it to any horse, let alone a horse with tummy probs.


----------



## JDee (5 April 2017)

I tried it for my aches and pains and it gave me stomach ulcers so not sure how anyone could say it would help cure them. I didn't use black pepper with it 
I read a research article that found it was barely able to get into the bloodstream from the digestive system, you'd have to look it up but this is just a snip from a site that's advising to use black pepper - though why that should make a difference to absorption is anyone's guess. 
Black pepper is high in oxalates so anyone prone to kidney stones should worry about taking too much on a regular basis

'Various animal and clinical studies reveal that the concentrations of curcumin in blood plasma, urine, and peripheral tissues, if detectable at all, are extremely low regardless of dosage size (2). And low absorption rate will not give you the health benefits of this medicinal food.'

I've read reports of horses that have been severely affected by ulcers caused by turmeric so I'd use with extreme caution - natural doesn't always = safe, in fact quite often it doesn't


----------



## Fred-Dibnah-Kernow (5 April 2017)

My mare has been long suspected of suffering ulcers (it is managed though - not left to suffer I promise!) and she was definitely more grumpy when I tried her on turmeric.  So she didn't stay on it very long.  

However, on the flip side of this is a disease like Ulcerative Colitis in humans, which is seen much less in Asian ethnicities, and is believed to be linked to their intake of turmeric in their diet.  Research in the last 12 months has inflammatory bowel disease  in Asia estimated at 5 per 100,000.  While in the Western world it is more like 30 per 100,000!  A good friend of mine really really struggled with controlling his UC every time he went home as his very traditional parents would insist on feeding him very traditional Indian food!

I suspect that with something like ulcers, what may help one, will cause more discomfort in another.  I wouldn't blanket dismiss turmeric and it's effects, but equally there is very little scientific proof that it actually has all the wonderous and numerous effects that are reported!


----------



## Clava (5 April 2017)

I experimented with turmeric, my mare developed peritonitis...I posted this on the turmeric group on fb and my comments were deleted and I was blocked. They are not keen on any bad side effects.


----------



## impresario08 (5 April 2017)

Clava said:



			I experimented with turmeric, my mare developed peritonitis...I posted this on the turmeric group on fb and my comments were deleted and I was blocked. They are not keen on any bad side effects.
		
Click to expand...

really?!


----------



## Auslander (5 April 2017)

I've been banned from several turmeric groups, for posting delicious curry recipes when people ask what they should do with turmeric.


----------



## Cortez (5 April 2017)

Auslander said:



			I've been banned from several turmeric groups, for posting delicious curry recipes when people ask what they should do with turmeric.
		
Click to expand...

I like you


----------



## Auslander (5 April 2017)

Cortez said:



			I like you 

Click to expand...

Turmeric fans don't...


----------



## Leo Walker (5 April 2017)

Auslander said:



			Turmeric fans don't...
		
Click to expand...

:lol:


----------



## hopscotch bandit (7 April 2017)

I guess it depends what you read on the web and what you believe.These sites all rave about how good it is for stomach ulcers yet I've read many that don't think its good at all.

http://zeenews.india.com/ayurveda/turmeric-can-soothe-gastric-inflammation-ulcers_1269.html
http://www.life-enhancement.com/mag...-your-stomach-will-love-turmeric-and-licorice
https://www.turmeric.com/stomach-ulcers/natural-relief-for-stomach-ulcers
http://www.turmericforhealth.com/turmeric-benefits/how-turmeric-helps-in-nausea-and-ulcers

I think the basis of the argument for is that fed at the correct dosage its helpful.
I think the basis of the argument against is that it contains cucurmin which is a stomach irritant.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 April 2017)

Auslander said:



			I've been banned from several turmeric groups, for posting delicious curry recipes when people ask what they should do with turmeric.
		
Click to expand...

I like you as well .


----------



## Leo Walker (7 April 2017)

hopscotch bandit said:



			I guess it depends what you read on the web and what you believe.These sites all rave about how good it is for stomach ulcers yet I've read many that don't think its good at all.

http://zeenews.india.com/ayurveda/turmeric-can-soothe-gastric-inflammation-ulcers_1269.html
http://www.life-enhancement.com/mag...-your-stomach-will-love-turmeric-and-licorice
https://www.turmeric.com/stomach-ulcers/natural-relief-for-stomach-ulcers
http://www.turmericforhealth.com/turmeric-benefits/how-turmeric-helps-in-nausea-and-ulcers

I think the basis of the argument for is that fed at the correct dosage its helpful.
I think the basis of the argument against is that it contains cucurmin which is a stomach irritant.
		
Click to expand...

I dont even need to open the links to know that I wouldnt be paying any attention what so ever to what those sites say!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 April 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I dont even need to open the links to know that I wouldnt be paying any attention what so ever to what those sites say!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## MagicMelon (7 April 2017)

I tried it on one of mine who I thought could have gastric issues, didnt notice much difference if Im honest. I dont see why it would make it worse - people saying its a curry powder... well no its a natural product which happens to be used in some curries... As usual people poo poo any idea that isnt the norm. You wouldnt query the horrid chemicals in medicines that vets prescribe for your horse yet you merrily slag off a product just because its natural... right...

Its an anti-inflammatory therefore in theory it should be beneficial IMO. Ive taken golden paste for quite a while and think it helps with my general aches, it definately makes me sleep like a log - literally I start falling asleep within 20 mins of having it.


----------



## SEL (7 April 2017)

It's a known blood thinner - on the list of things my grandma with her various health problems isn't allowed. So if it interferes with clotting etc I could see why it might irritate an already damaged gut lining.

I did actually try it on both my creaky horses. The one who has had stomach problems definitely saw a flare up, so I stopped pretty quickly with her. I noticed no difference with my big arthritic draft apart from the fact he smelt awful when he got sweaty!


----------



## only_me (8 April 2017)

I feed Bill tumeric for its anti-inflam properties. I've no idea if it actually works, and he often misses getting some if I'm not the one feeding, and haven't noticed much difference on or off. However have seen friends horse on tumeric and it is amazing how much better horse is on it compared to when off it.

Billy also doesn't have ulcers, but he does live out with ad lib hay and has low starch feed when in so if the tumeric does cause ulcers then he's on the perfect anti-ulcer routine anyway 

Must admit feeding it is handy when you're trying to cover up the taste of ABs or danilon lol.


----------



## Fruitcake (10 April 2017)

I tend to do lots of eye rolling at the whole turmeric thing and am utterly bemused by the attitudes of some on those turmeric groups.

I've never used tumeric myself but am a bit shocked, after reading the posts above about how it is a stomach irritant that it's one of the main ingredients in Equine Science Gastroplus!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (10 April 2017)

Fiona36 said:



			I've never used tumeric myself but am a bit shocked, after reading the posts above about how it is a stomach irritant that it's one of the main ingredients in Equine Science Gastroplus!
		
Click to expand...

Ah so there must be something good about it then? So what I had read appears to be correct and there is some basis for it.  I have also read that Slippery elm works in the same way as it is said to protect the gastro intestinal tract against ulcers and soothe the stomach when ulcers are present.It also forms a mucilage in the stomach to act as a buffer against acid splash. So it doesn't cure ulcers as only Gastroguard or the equivalent can do that.


----------



## Leo Walker (10 April 2017)

Slippery elm works as you say above, but that is not how turmeric works.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (10 April 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Slippery elm works as you say above, but that is not how turmeric works.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Leo to be misleading I was talking about Gastro Plus in its entirety and not just turmeric on its own.I have a mare who I think has gastric ulcers so I am quite interested in this myself.She will be scoped at her next appointment when I take her to have her hocks medicated.


----------



## HashRouge (10 April 2017)

My sister tried feeding turmeric to her gelding to see if it helped with his joint issues, but it turned him into a complete fruit loop and that was - in my opinion - almost certainly down to it irritating his ulcers. As soon as she stopped feeding it he went back to normal. My sister tried to girth him up for the first time since she'd been feeding him turmeric and he went absolutely ballistic, snapped the rope he was tied up with, bolted down the yard, jumped a barbed wire fence and fell flat on his face, resulting in the vet being called. I did say to her curry powder probably wasn't the ideal thing to feed a horse with an irritable tummy!


----------



## Fruitcake (10 April 2017)

hopscotch bandit said:



			Sorry Leo to be misleading I was talking about Gastro Plus in its entirety and not just turmeric on its own.I have a mare who I think has gastric ulcers so I am quite interested in this myself.She will be scoped at her next appointment when I take her to have her hocks medicated.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know, Gastro Plus doesn't contain slippery elm. 

I wouldn't necessarily judge the merits of tumeric on the basis that it's included in Gastro Plus either! In my experience, GP did absolutely nothing to help ulcers. The fact that it includes a known gastric irritant just serves to strengthen my disdain for the product and associated marketing!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (11 April 2017)

Fiona36 said:



			As far as I know, Gastro Plus doesn't contain slippery elm. 

I wouldn't necessarily judge the merits of tumeric on the basis that it's included in Gastro Plus either! In my experience, GP did absolutely nothing to help ulcers. The fact that it includes a known gastric irritant just serves to strengthen my disdain for the product and associated marketing!
		
Click to expand...

there is a certain amount of confusion here with who said what.I didn't say at any point that Gastro Plus contained slippery elm. I said that I understood that slippery elm works in the same way that Gastro Plus claims to work by coating the stomach with a 'mucilage' which prevents acid splashing. Leo thought that I meant Tumeric works int he same way as slippery elm.Again I was talking about GastroPlus and not turmeric in its entirety.My mare has lost weight over the last year the vet isn't unduly concerned but I've had her 20 years now and she has never had such a dramatic weight loss although its taken 12 months to get there.Worm counts come back negative and teeth done by EDT every 9 months.She was tested twice (by two seperate vets) for cushings/PPID and was negative.Personally I think she has gastric ulcers.She also has spavin hence why I was interested in feeding turmeric.


----------



## SEL (11 April 2017)

http://www.umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/turmeric

Humans - but interesting.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (11 April 2017)

SEL said:



http://www.umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/turmeric

Humans - but interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is interesting.Treats ulcerative colitis and can reduce gas and bloating in people but may be considered harmful for stomach ulcers.Lowers cholesterol in animals and prevent the build up of plague in arteries in the heart thus preventing heart attacks.  Also may help or prevent certain cancers although this is in its preliminary stages of research.Exciting stuff especially the possible cancer link,God knows how much we need this.Thanks SEL


----------

